# Toddler Survives Lethal Snake Bite



## LadySnake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-23-2010
*Source:* BigPond News

A toddler has survived the bite of a highly venomous snake at a day care centre northeast of Perth.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## baxtor (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote,
The snake was killed and brought to the hospital in a jar to help determine if venom had entered her blood stream.

Somebody has to be joking, right:?:?:?:?


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

saw that on the news, shame to see the snake in the jar dead. was glad to see that they didn't blame the snake, they just said she picked it up and it bit her.


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 23, 2010)

The news tonight said it was a dugite.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

beatlloydy said:


> The news tonight said it was a dugite.


 
yep thats what I heard aswell.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

Stupid people. They do swabs on the bite site now to determine what kind of snake has bitten someone. You don't need to kill the snake to prove it. Poor little baby. (I mean the snake.)


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)

stupid has got nothing to do with it. it would have been a fairly logical reaction to someone who didn't know better and it's actually pretty quick thinkin most people would have just panicked. You can't expect everybody to have the same knowledge of snakes and bite treatment as people who take an active interest in them I'm sure the person who killed the snake was just lookin out for the childs best interest it's just luck they didn't get bitten as well


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 24, 2010)

steve1 said:


> stupid has got nothing to do with it. it would have been a fairly logical reaction to someone who didn't know better and it's actually pretty quick thinkin most people would have just panicked. You can't expect everybody to have the same knowledge of snakes and bite treatment as people who take an active interest in them I'm sure the person who killed the snake was just lookin out for the childs best interest it's just luck they didn't get bitten as well



I tend to agree with Steve...most people (99%) probably dont view snakes the way we do. I guess it is up to us to educate as many people as possible that snakes are not a threat if treated with respect and basically left alone.

This story is a little strange in that it was reported the toddler picked up the snake...well...my question is (if the media is correct and often they get it wrong)...where were the parents....I have a 4 YO daughter...she is not allowed out in the backyard with out parental (or at least my 14 YO daughters) responsibility. 

This is similar to pool drownings etc...to all of them I say...where were the parents? Too many parents are abdicating their responsibility in caring for young children. 
We also have a pool and even though my 4 YO and 10 YO can both swim (the 10 YO has done her nippers 300m qualification and in fact beat all the boys) and yet I still don't allow either of them to swim in our pool unsupervised.


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 24, 2010)

LadySnake said:


> A toddler has survived the bite of a highly venomous snake at a day care centre northeast of Perth.
> *Go to Original Article*



The little girl was at a day care centre.....


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 24, 2010)

That is one day care centre I wouldnt be frequenting (just due to the proxomity to venomous snakes). I guess then that this just comes down to pure accident....no wonder they killed it then...with 20+ children I dont think they could sit and wait for WIRES or someone with herp specialities to come and retrieve it.

I bet they invest in doorseals from now on.


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, at first I was pretty cranky that they killed it, but in the circumstances they probably didn't have much choice.
Poor snake and poor little girl....wrong place wrong time


----------



## Colin (Jan 24, 2010)

sad as it may be for snake people to hear the snake was killed for identification, its a pretty normal reaction from non-snake people under the circumstances. Im more upset by the constant and purposely done road kills right around the country when people swerve to hit some poor reptile on the side of a road and keep driving feeling like heroes. these animals are not hurting anybody and killed through ignorance or for "fun" by rednecks. now thats what I call sad... 

same thing used to occur years ago (maybe still does) when someone was taken by a "rogue shark" I can remember people employing guys like "big shark hunter" vic hislop to catch and kill the offending beast.. and when any old shark was caught and killed and hung upside down the people cheered and felt avenged.. sad situation but its how a lot of people feel and react when humans are attacked or killed by wildlife..


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I was on my way home from work the other day and saw a bobtail crossing road so i pulled the bike over watched a dozen cars narrowly miss it and then made my way towards it i stopped and waited for one more car hoping for the best only to watch the idiot deliberately swerve and kill it
IDIOT


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2010)

Im aware of venom detection kits, but isnt it still better to get a positive ID on the snake? (assuming it doesnt result in more getting bitten)


----------



## Colin (Jan 24, 2010)

steve1 said:


> I was on my way home from work the other day and saw a bobtail crossing road so i pulled the bike over watched a dozen cars narrowly miss it and then made my way towards it i stopped and waited for one more car hoping for the best only to watch the idiot deliberately swerve and kill it
> IDIOT



thats sad steve.. and exactly what I was talking about in my post above yours.. as I said I can understand some people killing a snake after a bite for identification purposes.. but to purposely swerve out of your way to kill a poor harmless bobtail is disgraceful.


----------



## baxtor (Jan 24, 2010)

quote
The snake was killed and brought to the hospital in a jar to help determine if venom had entered her blood stream

The original point I was trying to make seems to have been missed.
The quote says nothing at all about identification of the snake but rather seeks to determine if envenomation took place.
crazy:?:?:?:?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Why is that crazy maybe they were unaware if it was venomous or not, if it had been a python then they would have determined that envenomation had not taken place.


----------



## baxtor (Jan 24, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Why is that crazy maybe they were unaware if it was venomous or not, if it had been a python then they would have determined that envenomation had not taken place.


how does a dead snake in a jar help anybody determine if envenomation has taken place? If it had been a python the child would still have been kept for observation and a bite site swab etc. done, they would hardly base the treatment regime on what was in the jar.
Crazy


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2010)

baxtor said:


> quote
> The snake was killed and brought to the hospital in a jar to help determine if venom had entered her blood stream
> 
> The original point I was trying to make seems to have been missed.
> ...



They also survived a lethal bite :lol: If i survived a lethal injury i would feel more special than the reporter who wrote the article...

Sure the artcile is rubbish but many are of the opinion that a correct ID is useless because of venom detection kits. As far as i know this is not the case and killing the snake and taking it in seems like the smartest thing to do (i now go to hide under asbestos).


----------



## jessb (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought the same thing, Cris! "Toddler survives lethal snake bite" - if the kid survived, it was hardly lethal then, was it??!!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 25, 2010)

steve1 said:


> I was on my way home from work the other day and saw a bobtail crossing road so i pulled the bike over watched a dozen cars narrowly miss it and then made my way towards it i stopped and waited for one more car hoping for the best only to watch the idiot deliberately swerve and kill it
> IDIOT


 
Should have waited for the last car with a brick in hand, but I suppose that would make us just as bad. Poor bobtail.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 25, 2010)

The problem I find with the media in these sorts of reports is that they'll print all the hype and innuendo surrounding snake bite, but then fail to back the article up with the facts on what should be done if something like this eventuates. Its no wonder the general public has little idea about the protocol! 

How hard would it be for the journo to show a little bit of common sense and self initiative and actually explain “again” what should be done in case of a snake bite??? Could that possibly hurt in typing up and extra paragraph or would that get in the way of a good hyped-up story??? I mean, it’s not as if we live in a country surrounded by the top 10 deadliest snakes in the world, with most of those living on our doorsteps in suburbia! People are ignorant when it comes to this sort of thing! They like to pretend these things don’t exist and hope to god they just disappear! Surely it’s the medias responsibility to drive the message home and help save lives!

I might put this in the rant thread! :lol:


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 25, 2010)

baxtor said:


> how does a dead snake in a jar help anybody determine if envenomation has taken place? If it had been a python the child would still have been kept for observation and a bite site swab etc. done, they would hardly base the treatment regime on what was in the jar.
> Crazy



I understand what you are saying but in years gone by even first aid manuals etc said a positive I.D. would be very helpful in case of snake bite, you can not say the persons actions are crazy when to the best of there knowledge they were doing what was necessary to assure the child received the fastest and best treatment possible. Maybe if reporters added a few sentences in regards to proper treatment people would slowly become better educated. Maybe they should make basic first aid a school subject then some people wouldn't needlessly put themselves at further risk.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 25, 2010)

the major issue is how did the child care workers not notice the snake in the first place? arent they ment to be superviseing the children at all times. and if they failed to do this then the center is clearly inadequately staffed. Its common knowledge that it only take a second of lapsed attention and a child *WILL* get itself in trouble, so in the case of child care centers they should be adequatley staffed that not even a second occurs when the children are not being watched.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> the major issue is how did the child care workers not notice the snake in the first place? arent they ment to be superviseing the children at all times. and if they failed to do this then the center is clearly inadequately staffed. Its common knowledge that it only take a second of lapsed attention and a child *WILL* get itself in trouble, so in the case of child care centers they should be adequatley staffed that not even a second occurs when the children are not being watched.




pic of the snake was in papers over here it was tiny could quite easiuly slithered in unnoticed just an unfortunate accident


----------

